# Feather growth or disheveled feathers-painful?



## Enimsajeel (Aug 26, 2010)

Can growing a feather be painful? What if it is out of place?

My 8 month old cockatiel Tooga was squaking and preening his left wing, less than 5 minutes later he was normal. And later I saw him stretch the same wing, looking normal. He's never squaked that much before in my presence. (Every now and then he will make the same squaking noise, like when he decides to try and fit where he obviously can't or something that would be uncomfortable but it'll just be one squak, this was continuous) I don't know what set it off, I was just holding him and he was walking around, a little earlier he had fluttered to the floor (his wings are on the verge of growing back, but he still can't fly very well) but he was acting normal when I picked him up. Any insights?

I also read somewhere about cysts or something developing, could this be it or would he still be showing signs of discomfort.

He does have a vet apt tomorrow, but I thought I'd see what others have experienced until then.

Thanks!


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes, Pin feathers can be painful. Especially when birds are preening and they move a pin feather the wrong way, but that said its good that you are taking him/her to the vet just to be sure nothing else is going on.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Feather cysts are noticable. they can range in size from a matchhead to a grape or larger the longer they go on.


----------

